# St. Augustine look-alike weed?



## reauxl tigers (Feb 7, 2019)

Noticed this grass or weed when I was mowing yesterday. It blends in so well with my St. Aug, I dont know how long it's been there or what it is. It's also got a really soft and fuzzy texture to it. Any ideas?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Signalgrass


----------



## reauxl tigers (Feb 7, 2019)

Is it evil, or easy to kill?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

reauxl tigers said:


> Is it evil, or easy to kill?


The devil. Syngenta released a product last year called Manuscript. Up until then, you could ding it with celsius and quinclorac (bermuda sward), but mever eradicate it.


----------



## reauxl tigers (Feb 7, 2019)

That's terrifying considering this is the amount of shade my backyard gets on the daily. St. Aug cant grow in fast enough


----------

